# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Purchase requisition

## b_geetha04

can u tell abt purchase requisition ME51 transaction purpose

----------


## meghag_24

hi..

ME51 is used to create PO (Purchase Order)

----------


## Nikita13

Hi,

The transaction ME51 is used to Create Purchase Requisition(PR).

----------


## jayagana

Hi

Purpose of purchase requisition is to create an indent for a material -whether it is stock or non stock item.  The requisitioner knows only the material intended and does not even know the vendor on which the order needs to be converted.  

These purchase requisitions will be converted to purchase order by the procurement team (or automatically by batch job) and then the order will be sent to the vendor.

If you need further clarification, please revert back

regards
jayagana

----------


## jeet4u2006

Hi everybody...
Jayagana answere is fully correct.
Thanks.

----------


## kiranmujumdar

Purchase Requisition is created using transaction code - MB51 
Its purely internal reference document, created by individual department in the company for formal request or instruction to Purchase department to procure the particular item for the specific mentioned quantity, on the mentioned delivery date


Cheers !

----------

